# ipod touch jailbreaké



## trivium77 (11 Mai 2008)

Bonjour pourriez vous me dire comment mettre des roms de jeux vidéos sur l'ipod (j'ai déjà les émulateurs). J'ai essayé via cyberduck mais celui ci me dit "échec de la connection avec l'IP ........ 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Kukana (13 Mai 2008)

http:\\lyndellwiggins.com/installer/Swell  
dans installer sur ton ipod et tu installe les roms et le tour est joué

bon jeu


----------



## trivium77 (15 Mai 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> http:\\lyndellwiggins.com/installer/Swell
> dans installer sur ton ipod et tu installe les roms et le tour est joué
> 
> bon jeu



Il faut mettre cette adresse dans source ?


----------



## Kukana (15 Mai 2008)

oui 
installer> source > edit > add > http:\\lyndellwiggins.com/installer/Swell > ok


----------



## trivium77 (16 Mai 2008)

il n'y a que des jeux pour NES ? Pas pour GBA ?


----------



## Kukana (16 Mai 2008)

pour les roms GBA c'est http://gbarepo.servegame.com 
la meme chose installer > source > .....


----------

